# Disgnostic Test of Receiver R16 500



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all !
I was just doing a diagnostic check on my R16 500 receiver. I noticed one of the results when checking temperature was "hot". Is this normal? The Fan test resulted in an "OK" being shown.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jbf said:


> Hello all !
> I was just doing a diagnostic check on my R16 500 receiver. I noticed one of the results when checking temperature was "hot". Is this normal? The Fan test resulted in an "OK" being shown.


No, it's not.

Go to system from the main menu and choose INFO & TEST. Scroll the right window and see what the exact temperature is. That will let you know what "hot" means.

PS: When you restart your receiver, when the "checking the disk" message is onscreen the fan should be running at full speed which makes quite a noise. Does your R16 do this? If not, it may be having a fan problem.


----------

